# Ça n'a rien à voir avec...



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Ça n'a rien à voir avec...*

Il mio tentativo:

Ciò non ha nulla a che fare con ...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Ben,
In genere in Italiano tendiamo ad omettere il soggetto.
- (Ciò) Non ha nulla a che fare con...
- Non ha nulla a che vedere con...
- Non c'entra nulla con...


----------



## Aoyama

> (Ciò) Non ha nulla a che fare con...


= anche : ça n'a rien à *faire* avec ...

Peut-on remplacer _nulla_ par _niente_ ?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Aoyama said:


> (Ciò) Non ha nulla a che fare con... 			 		= anche : ça n'a rien à *faire* avec ...
> 
> Peut-on remplacer _nulla_ par _niente_ ?


Certamente


----------



## Aoyama

Donc je pense qu'il y a une nuance entre :
Non ha nulla a che fare con = cela n'a rien à faire _du tout_ avec ...
et : non ha niente a che fare con = cela n'a rien à faire avec
(même chose avec " che vedere"), rien à voir du tout ...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Ao,
Scusami se ti scrivo in italiano.
Non credo che ci sia differenza di sfumatura tra le due espressioni.
Credo invece che _du tout _sia un rafforzativo.
Corrisponde al nostro _affatto_.
_Non c'entra affatto con..._ è un po' più forte di _Non ha nulla a che fare con..._


----------



## Aoyama

> Credo invece che _du tout _sia un rafforzativo.


Vrai.
Mais peut-être aussi _nulla_ est-il plus fort que _niente _... ?


----------



## Angel.Aura

No, non credo.
Sono due termini simili, ma non intercambiabili. E l'uno non è più forte dell'altro.
Ne abbiamo parlato in precedenza anche qui: 
Nulla, niente
Nulla vs Niente


----------



## Aoyama

> Sono due termini simili, ma non intercambiabili. E l'uno non è più forte dell'altro.


Bien compris.


----------

